# hyoscyamine sulfate



## 17712 (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with this medication? I was recently diagnosed with IBS. I have infrequent but severe episodes of stomach cramping with diarrhea. I have more frequent experiences of diarrhea without cramping that comes on quickly.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It works good for me for cramping.K.


----------



## 18713 (Dec 21, 2006)

it just buys me a few hrs, usually just puts off the inevitable.. good luck with it.


----------



## 17712 (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you guys (or anyone else) on them regularly, or just as needed? My doc prescribed me to take them 2x a day to see if it helps overall.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I was told to take it before meals to stop the cramping after eating, but it didnt help.It did however give me really dry mouth.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Another useless drug for me. Sorry.


----------

